# Tarus 45/410



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

MAN WHAT A GUN
i hope the sell a million
this is a great gun
anyone have one
comments?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just shot it yesterday. I set this target up, drove up and put the passenger window down and shot it 9 times. The truck started smelling great. Need to get air hangers that smell like that. It's a blast to shoot and I alway have it when I'm driving. I set it up with two #4 then two (3 pellets) and then 1 45lc. Leaves a nice hole.


----------



## zbgsaa (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not a revolver person but I think I may pick this one up. How is the kick with the 45 and #4? What length barrels are you using?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Waiting for the 3" Judge.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems inefficient to me, at least as a defense gun. The cylinder is huge, and .410 shot is very low down on my list of desirable defense loads (does anyone keep a .410 shotgun for defense?). I suppose it would be okay as a woods-walking gun.


----------



## RetiredSwabbie (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW! I bought a 6" Judge a few months ago. I loved shooting it but didn't much like the long barrel (too hard for me to keep on target). So I sold it at a gun show and bought a .357 Tracker. I love it too but have never forget the fun I had with the Judge. Couldn't find the 3" in MSS anywhere.

Then there it was at the Gun Show last weekend. I usually make the circuit, stop a few times, handle the merchandise, then move on. BUT, this time I had to circle back after handling that handgun. 

Yeah, you already guessed, I walked out of that show with my new old friend. Took it to the range yesterday but due to a thumb injury (don't ask) I could only tolerate 5 shots of .45 Colt, didn't bother shooting the #4 .410 I planned to plaster the target with.

AND BEST OF ALL, it fits nicely in the bedside table.


----------

